# my site



## eve (Mar 17, 2004)

Im new to the site, and I made a website for my pictures lately. heres a picture from it






if that doesnt work, heres the whole site,
http://www.clanh2k.com/evie/index.html


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice site. You have some nice portraits there. I really like this one that you have posted, but I wish the eyes were sharper.


----------



## hcazycips (Mar 18, 2004)

not bad... i like the old cars and the river shot


----------



## eve (Mar 20, 2004)

yea the eyes are really blurry...but it was rushed so i guess it had potential.


----------



## Lesl_patton (Apr 5, 2004)

I think that your pics are great on your site.  Keep up the good work.  You have a great imagination, and an eye for things it looks like.  

leslie
http://www.shutterpoint.com/Photos-BrowseUser.cfm?user_id=LESLIEPATTON


----------

